# Sticky  2013 Update on Crash-Worthy Seatbelts



## Magwart

I've been flummoxed by the relative lack of data on dog safety restraints, so I set about to summarize what I've found on my own. 

As many here know, the 2012 crash results by the Center for Pet Safety (which never revealed the four brands they tested) had four out of four brands fail in their 35 mph test (one of them would have possibly resulted in a decapitation): The Science of Pet Safety, Center for Pet Safety, Pet Safety Testing, Pet Product Testing, Crash Testing, Scientific Testing, Criteria, Pet Safety Advocate

This seems to have spurred some change in the industry. The old threads here reference a few brands that have been crash tasted, but that was as of 2010, mostly. A few more brands seem to have crash-tested now. And yet the crash tests aren't alike -- some are done with a 35# dog dummy (quite possibly not a reliable indicator the system will hold up with a 75# or 100# dog). There's also a new tensile strength standard protocol one manufacturer is pushing for the whole industry.

Since many of the websites I've found dedicated to this are 2010-era (or earlier) info, here's what I've found recently. Hopefully some of you who use these brands and might have seen them perform in a fender-bender can chime in. And hopefully someone here with an engineering background can offer thoughts on the testing protocols. This whole product category is very, very confusing -- and it's hard to trust mfr claims.

Please share your experiences using any of these, and add any other brands you know of that are crash-tested and/or independently tested for tensile strength AND release the results of those tests on the mfr websites.

*Bergan*: shop products Bergan Pet Products | Pet Carriers & Crates, Cat Toys, Leashes, Pet Travel Accessories, Feeders, Food Storage Bergan Pet Products | Pet Carriers & Crates, Cat Toys, Leashes, Pet Travel Accessories, Feeders, Food Storage
_*Crash tested:*_ no?
_*Tensile strength tested/results published*_: yes/yes
*Test Results:* V9DT 
_
This company is pushing for an industry-wide minimum standard they call V9DT. They seem to be well-marketed to vets and bloggers (lots of positive reviews), like this: Safety Product Review: Bergan Travel Harness | The Preventive Vet. They also got the ASPCA to partner with them for the Paws to Click initiative: Paws To Click. Still...no crash test, at least that I could find. Anyone know differently?_

*Kurgo: *
Enhanced Strength Tru-Fit Smart Harness with Steel Nesting Buckles - Kurgo Products
*Crash-Tested: *yes (35# @ 30 mph, video available)
_*Tensile strength tested/results published:*_ yes/yes 
_*Test Results: *_https://www.kurgostore.com/content/Documents/KG1201_Results.pdf

https://www.kurgostore.com/content/Documents/KG1201_Results.pdf





_I think it's terrific for this company to release both the video of the crash test and tensile-strength lab report...but the crash test seems like it was done with too small a dog to assure me the product will provide similar protection to my 75# dog._
​ 
*Champion: *Champion Canine Seat Belt System
_*Crash-Tested:*_ yes?_ (I've seen statements to that effect online but found no link to the video -- I emailed to request and will update if they reply. If anyone has a link to the video already, please post!) _
_*Tensile-strength tested/results published*_: yes/not that I could find 

_I've seen lots of good reviews of this, including from many people here. I really wish I could see their crash test video for myself_ _and not have to take the mfr's word for it. Does anyone have links to the test results/video?_ 

*Ruff Rider Roadie: *About Ruff Rider and Our Dog Safety Harnesses for Moving Vehicles
_*Crash -Tested*_: yes _ (according to an email they sent me, they test at 25#, 45# and 75# -- the video isn't available currently, but they are working on putting it up on their website)_
_*Tensile-strength tested/results published:*_ yes/not that I could find 

I did find this on YouTube, and it looks like it's from RuffRider:




_
This appears to be one of only two companies that is testing with a big dog dummy. I've seen reviews that this one is hard to use and dogs get tangled in it. I've also seen reviews that some people love it. The company's email also suggested fit must be very precise because the harness does not adjust much. They were very responsive by email about their testing, and the rep asked a tech to get more information for me.

_ 
*Canine Friendly Safety Harness(**RC Products): *-
*Crash-Tested: *Yes (85# @ 30 mph) 
*Tensile-strength tested/results published: *Yes/not that I could find (their website shows results but offers no lab report--anyone able to update?)

Canine Friendly Crash-Tested In-Vehicle Safety Harness - YouTube

_This is the other company that crash tests with a big dog dummy. This one is crash-tested with an 85# dummy-dog. It's also more than twice the price of the others, retailing for around $70 or so on Amazon.
_*

Orvis: *Dog Car Safety Harness / Dog Safety Harness -- Orvis
_This looks identical to the RC Products harness, so I'm guessing it's probably mfr'd for Orvis by that company. 


_*PetBuckle*: Helping Get You Home Safely - IMMI
*Crash-Tested: *Yes (video available but no details of speed/weight provided)
_*Tensile-strength tested/results published:*_ unknown/not that I could find

_





_*Snoozer: *Pet Safety Harness and Adapter - Pet Travel ProductsCrash-
_*Crash-Tested**: *_Yes (30# dog dummy @ 30 mph, but I could find no video of the test available online)
_*Tensile-strength tested/results published:*_ unknown/not that I could find

Please add other companies you know about, with similar links to safety reliability information. If you have more info than I was able to find on my own about any of these companies, please supplement it. 

Let's try to gather _verifiable _safety information on these products. If you use one and like it, but don't have verifiable safety info available online, please email the manufacturer (as you are their customer) and ask them to provide it -- and then update this thread with what you find out!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Added to the FAQ's... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-owner/176663-dog-safety-car.html#post3583506


----------



## Magwart

I just wanted to update: 

Ruff Rider sent me their lab report for the Roadie's tensile strength test lab report upon request. They tested three sizes. The extra large carried over 5000 lbs. The medium carried over 2700 lbs. Both exceeded the requirements. 

I consider their tensile-strength claim to be verified.


----------



## Ocean

Thank you for the research! This is definitely useful information.


----------



## Blanketback

Easy Rider® Sport Car Harness | Coastal Pet Products

"This patented safety crash tested car harness features..." this is cut and pasted from the link. But where are the results? I can't find them. I use an older version of this harness (basically, the chest area is wide nylon strap) and I don't think it would protect my dog in a collision. But it keeps him stationary in the back seat so he can't get out the open window or climb on the clutch. 

Many years ago I had to slam on the brakes to avoid a lunatic driver - I wasn't going very fast at all - and my loose dog really banged into the back of the passenger seat. If he'd hit me with that force, he could have knocked me out!


----------



## Magwart

*Another update*:

Champion responded to my email, and I'm disappointed with the results, as this is a product I was leaning toward as many here like it.

According to their email to me, they don't crash test, and they test tensile strength up to 2000# (no lab report was furnished to me). I'm concerned 2000# might be too low for a big dog. Compare this to the testing of the Rough Rider (it's half the Rough Rider's strength test for an Extra Large dog). It's also far less than the Bergan test results for larger dogs (and it's even less than their test results for _small _dogs!).

According to the V9DT standard Bergan developed and is pushing as an industry standard with the ASPCA, harnesses for bigger dogs need to be capable of withstanding more than 2,000 pounds:

*HARNESS TENSILE STRENGTH CHART *​ Harness Size/Intended Dog Weight Range/Displacement Speed/Max Load ​ Small ​ 10 – 25 lbs ​ 2 to 6 inches/minute ​ 800 lbs

​ Medium ​ 25 – 50 lbs ​ 2 to 6 inches/minute ​ 1,500 lbs

​ Large ​ 50 – 80 lbs ​ 2 to 6 inches/minute ​ 2,500 lbs

​ X-Large ​ 80 – 150 lbs ​ 2 to 6 inches/minute ​ 4,400 lbs
Source: V9DT​ 


Updated listing for Champion:

*Champion* (per email)
_*Crash Tested: *_*No*_*Tensile strength tested/results published:*_ *Yes/No *(tested up to 2000#)

They did point out a comment in a blog about the harness working well in a real-life crash, but that's not enough for me, personally (since PR firms and others who are less than trustworthy are equally capable of posting to blogs). I'm really looking for actual crash tests--with heavier dogs.


----------



## Magwart

I also want to add I just went back and looked at the Kurgo lab report:

*Kurgo - *tensile strength rated only to 2,250#.
(it failed at 2,250#...same issue as the Champion)


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have used several of those harnesses. One thing that bothers me about a lot of the seatbelt harnesses available is they rely on plastic buckles to secure the dog, and I am not sure if these buckles have been load tested. It seems like plastic is not the best choice with the types of forces that can be generated in a crash. This is why I liked the Champion, because it does not rely on the plastic buckles for holding the dog in place. However the strength rating is a bit low. This is the harness I have been using most recently, except for my cat who wears a Kurgo harness mainly because it was the only one that fit her.


----------



## Magwart

Chicagocanine said:


> I have used several of those harnesses. One thing that bothers me about a lot of the seatbelt harnesses available is they rely on plastic buckles to secure the dog, and I am not sure if these buckles have been load tested.


I've since learned that the Kurgo *Enhanced Strength* Tru-Fit harness has metal buckles. They are the kind of buckles used in mountaineering gear -- a little unusual to work at first, until you get the hang of it, and then they're pretty easy. We ordered one of these to evaluate for a smaller dog (where the 2,250 tensile strength/crash test weight would be in the acceptable range). It's fairly easy to get on and off, and the dog seems comfortable in it (he goes to sleep in the car easily wearing it).

I had to order it from Kurgo directly, as Amazon and other vendors only had the "regular" Tru-Fit with the plastic buckles (not the "Enhanced Strength). I didn't like the tether it came with so I replaced it with one from Bergan that is better designed (the Krugo tether is designed for a seatbelt, so it's not ideal to connect to the cargo area of a van or SUV). As far as I can tell, it's the Enhanced Strength that was tested by Krugo.

Here are pictures with the metal buckles: 
Enhanced Strength Tru-Fit Smart Harness with Steel Nesting Buckles - Kurgo Products

I'm ordering a Rough Rider to evaluate for my big 80# guy. I'm a little skeptical because it's supposed to require a very precise fit (only a few inches of "give" for adjustments). We'll see.


----------



## GatorBytes

Tests On Dog Harnesses Show 100 Percent Failure Rate CBS Miami

They don't name brands tested, but claim 100% failure rate in crash tests on all.


----------



## Magwart

Magwart said:


> I'm ordering a Rough Rider to evaluate for my big 80# guy. I'm a little skeptical because it's supposed to require a very precise fit (only a few inches of "give" for adjustments). We'll see.


I actually ended up getting the Canine Friendly Safety Harness (RC Products) for the big (80#) guy. It was relatively pricey, but it's simpler to get in and out of than the Roadie, and it's crash tested an an appropriate weight. I'll report back on my thoughts when it arrives. It sells on Amazon for around $67 (compared to about $30 for the Kurgo Enhanced Strength).


----------



## Magwart

GatorBytes said:


> Tests On Dog Harnesses Show 100 Percent Failure Rate CBS Miami
> 
> They don't name brands tested, but claim 100% failure rate in crash tests on all.


If you look at my research above, it was in response to that. That's the whole reason for this research escapade!

They tested 4 brands. Since that test, SOME brands are releasing their own independent crash tests on redesigned products, and their own tensile strength tests from independent labs. Others are not doing it. The goal of this thread is to find the GOOD ones--there's been a some movement in this product category since that report came out. The idea is for us to collectively keep track of which companies are being responsible and testing (and ideally, releasing results), and which aren't -- instead of throwing up our hands and saying to heck with car safety.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Yeah I had a Roadie for my previous dog but I didn't like it because it was too difficult and annoying to put on. Since it was a snug fit it also required me to pull her leg up in an awkward position to put the harness on.


----------



## Magwart

FOLLOW UP:

I've been using the Canine Friendly Safety Harness (RC Products) harness on my large male all summer. I really like it! I think it's worth the extra cost: it's easy to use; it's a heavy, substantial product with a thick, fleece-lined chest-piece; most importantly, it's crash-tested at 75#.

I am neutral on the Kurgo Enhanced-Strength product. I've been using for the smaller dogs. It's okay for my 45# dog, but I like the slide-in metal buckles a lot less than the click-to-connect metal buckle in the Canine Friendly product. The Krugo harness _feels _less substantial in my hand--I'm also concerned that the chest piece covers a lot less of the dog's body, concentrating more force in a smaller area, as compared to the Canine Friendly product. 

Here are some pictures to illustrate the difference (keep in mind the red Kurgo is for a dog under 50#; the silver Canine Friendly is for a much larger dog).


----------



## Chicagocanine

Sleepypod is coming out with a new dog seatbelt harness that looks really interesting. It was crash-tested to 75 lb dogs and uses a 3-point restraint. 

They have more info and videos of testing on their website: 
Sleepypod® Safety
Sleepypod® Clickit

They actually designed a new crash test dummy dog for safety testing, also: 
Crash test dummy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The Center for Pet Safety is supposed to be releasing their new 2013 data in October:
The Science of Pet Safety, Pet Product Testing, Crash Testing, Scientific Testing, Criteria, Pet Safety Advocate, PetSafety


> Over the next few weeks, Center for Pet Safety is compiling the large volumes of data.
> The collected data will support the first Pet Travel Harness Standard to be completed in the fall.
> Center for Pet Safety, along with our Harness Study partner, Subaru of America, will announce the top performing harness brands in early October.


----------



## Rino

You guys andglas are great! I am just looking for a car harness and these review are just what I need


----------



## Suka

October 1, 2013 Wall Street Journal

For Crash-Test Dummy Dogs, Seat Belts A Bust - WSJ.com


----------



## Shade

I'm very interested in the Sleepypod Clickit harness. Best thing is it's available locally which I really like and seems to have extremely good reviews

Anyone have personal experience with it?


----------



## Chicagocanine

I haven't used it but I did get to check it out a bit at a trade show. The only thing I wasn't sure about it is because it's a 3 point attachment, the dog may not be able to move around as much. They only had it on a crash test dummy dog at the show so I didn't see it on a real dog and not sure how much it does restrict... However the 3 point attachment seems to be much more secure and safer than one that allows more movement, so it's a trade off I guess.


----------



## Shade

Chicagocanine said:


> I haven't used it but I did get to check it out a bit at a trade show. The only thing I wasn't sure about it is because it's a 3 point attachment, the dog may not be able to move around as much. They only had it on a crash test dummy dog at the show so I didn't see it on a real dog and not sure how much it does restrict... However the 3 point attachment seems to be much more secure and safer than one that allows more movement, so it's a trade off I guess.


True, mine aren't belted to the point they can't move but they are restricted. The third point being the seatbelt would restrict them more

Definetely something to consider, thanks!


----------



## Rino

I have looked at the sleepy pod and at first I really liked it. the fact that it has a 3 point attachment.
BUT after viewing the crash test...I can't help but notice that all the "dog dummies" are always in a sitting position and not lying down...I mean how many dogs do you know that sit in the rear of the car?

I know my dog does not sit up in the car - especially not on the long drives - he lays down. I wouldn't mind too much if the harness was somewhat restrictive and didn't allow the dog to sit up. But surely a dog should be able to lie down on long drives? My concern is that with large dogs this couldn't be done on therear seat.

I mean it is physically impossible for my dog to lie down on the back seat and face the direction of driving (like humans do when we are in the car). But if the dogs lies on the seats than it is not facing the direction of the drive and if there is an accident - wouldn't the rear end of the dog be propelled forwards and so the dog could brake his spine? I mean I would fell a lot better if the car safety was designed so that something would also hold back the dogs rear end from catapulting from the seat...(so more like a 5 point adjustement)

Just my 2 cents  I think this is the problem with all the crash tested dog seat belts. They are tested as if dogs were sitting in the car...

But I could see how this harness could be good in the back of the caravan car (in the trunk part) as there my dog would be able to lie down facing the direction of the driving...


----------



## Shade

Rino said:


> I have looked at the sleepy pod and at first I really liked it. the fact that it has a 3 point attachment.
> BUT after viewing the crash test...I can't help but notice that all the "dog dummies" are always in a sitting position and not lying down...I mean how many dogs do you know that sit in the rear of the car?
> 
> I know my dog does not sit up in the car - especially not on the long drives - he lays down. I wouldn't mind too much if the harness was somewhat restrictive and didn't allow the dog to sit up. But surely a dog should be able to lie down on long drives? My concern is that with large dogs this couldn't be done on therear seat.
> 
> I mean it is physically impossible for my dog to lie down on the back seat and face the direction of driving (like humans do when we are in the car). But if the dogs lies on the seats than it is not facing the direction of the drive and if there is an accident - wouldn't the rear end of the dog be propelled forwards and so the dog could brake his spine? I mean I would fell a lot better if the car safety was designed so that something would also hold back the dogs rear end from catapulting from the seat...(so more like a 5 point adjustement)
> 
> Just my 2 cents  I think this is the problem with all the crash tested dog seat belts. They are tested as if dogs were sitting in the car...
> 
> But I could see how this harness could be good in the back of the caravan car (in the trunk part) as there my dog would be able to lie down facing the direction of the driving...


The problem with using this particular harness in a cargo area of a SUV or van would be negating the third point, so it would only be connected by two points minus the third point which is the seatbelt. If you used the seatbelt in the back seat a SUV/van even folded down you probably would still be able to use the seatbelt possible as the third point which wouldn't allow the dog to turn 180

Delgado cannot do a 180 in my car, and wouldn't be able to using the seatbelt as the third point either unless he decided to become extremely acrobatic in the small space provided


----------



## Gretchen

Here's another safety harness to add to the list. It got good reviews on the TV news the other day.

Clickit by Sleepypod

Sleepypod® Clickit


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

2013 Harness Study Results | Center for Pet Safety


----------



## Lotus99

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 2013 Harness Study Results | Center for Pet Safety


Thanks very much for that link.

Based on the research above, which seemed quite comprehensive, I was seconds away from ordering a Kurgo, now I'll have to revisit things. I'm quite surprised at the ones that failed, which up to that point, I would have guessed would have been the best performers.

I'm referring to the Bergan and Kurgo (Enhanced Strength) harnesses. Instead, they both had Catastrophic Failures in the 75 pound weight category!  

The Sleepypod Clickit Utility was the one they rated as a top performer.


----------



## Lotus99

PS A few more things, for those who want to make decisions. The Sleepypod harness uses the LATCH anchors in the back seats, so make sure your car has them. It could make connecting the harness a bit more work I suppose, as you have to unclick that, and some cars, the anchor is tucked in the seat fold, so not super easy to reach. It's MSRP is $100 also, vs. $30 or so for the Bergan and Kurgo.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Lotus99 said:


> Thanks very much for that link.
> 
> Based on the research above, which seemed quite comprehensive, I was seconds away from ordering a Kurgo, now I'll have to revisit things. I'm quite surprised at the ones that failed, which up to that point, I would have guessed would have been the best performers.
> 
> I'm referring to the Bergan and Kurgo (Enhanced Strength) harnesses. Instead, they both had Catastrophic Failures in the 75 pound weight category!
> 
> The Sleepypod Clickit Utility was the one they rated as a top performer.


 I am very happy with my Kurgo purchase. I bought the enhanced strength- the one tested for up to 85 lbs. It's like $75, but they frequently send coupons codes. You can see my review on their website, last I checked it was the only one


----------



## RunShepherdRun

Sleepypod has since developed a harness that does not need the LATCH system. It is called "Clickit Sport". (The one that attaches to the Latch system is called "Clickit Utility."
It also got a 5 star rating from the Center for Peet Safety, passed the crash test with flying colors, certified for 75 lbs. 
Sleepypod Clickit Sport - Center for Pet SafetyCenter for Pet Safety
Sleepypod® Clickit Sport | Top performing Dog Harness | Dog Safety


----------



## middleofnowhere

I've used rough rider for years - Although there are plastic buckles incorporated, they are not the stress points - they just help adjust the harness. And it is easy to put on if you ignore their directions. 
1. It is basically a figure 8 harness
2. take the section of the 8 with the handle on it, slip it under the dog - up the butt putting the tail and back legs in the "O" of that section of the 8. 
3. Move it up to the arm pitts.
4. Pull the smaller section of the 8 under the dogs chest between it's front legs and over the dog's head.
5. Slip loops together (ie longer loop through smaller loop) (each section of the 8 has a loop.)
6. Fasten non weight bearing buckle.

It's easy, it goes fast once you get the hang of it. And the dogs help because it means "Car Ride!"

If you haven't got a roadie in hand, these instructions will make absolutely no sense to you! 

Happy trails!


----------

